# my colnago arabesque



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I have just pulled this out of storage, cleaned it and now my chance to show it to you guys. Been mothballed for 9 years (am not the original owner) bike's year maybe '85(?).
Except for the handlebar/stem and pedals, it came as it is. Don't know if parts are what they are suppose to be. Maybe original owner hasn't used it much too as the bike is in pristine condition. I have about 30 miles since I got (have other bikes). Sorry for the poor photos as I am using a phone camera. Thanks for looking, hope photos will show.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Perfect....IMHO, Colnago's are like Ferrari's, they should be red...That ITM stem is very cool looking....


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

*oops should have showed whole bike*



Dave Hickey said:


> Perfect....IMHO, Colnago's are like Ferrari's, they should be red...That ITM stem is very cool looking....


Thanks for the compliment. Sorry for the mountainbikes, should be pic of whole bike. Some more photos.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

drooooolll..... that is so hot.... it's barry white singing "it's ecstasy when you lay down by my side" on wheels.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

midlife_xs's said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Sorry for the mountainbikes, should be pic of whole bike. Some more photos.



Keep that baby. The white Regal saddle looks great.....I just ordered another red Regal saddle from Richard Sachs for my Vitus. I have one on my LOOK 753... So comfortable...


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

colker1 said:


> drooooolll..... that is so hot.... it's barry white singing "it's ecstasy when you lay down by my side" on wheels.


I thought barry white's *can't get enough of your love babe* is more apt  

How about Inspector Closeau's..do you have a reem(room)?


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Wah... if there ever was a truly classic porn for Colnago nuts...how do you get that lucky???


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Keep that baby. The white Regal saddle looks great.....I just ordered another red Regal saddle from Richard Sachs for my Vitus. I have one on my LOOK 753... So comfortable...


after many years on Flites, the Regal felt like a bar stool..very comfy.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

6was9 said:


> Wah... if there ever was a truly classic porn for Colnago nuts...how do you get that lucky???


Bought it 1995. Supergo's Fountain Valley had a used bike section on the 2nd floor and I saw this baby. The owner consigned it to them. All the rage was mountainbike then. Now a lot of the mountainbikers are getting interested with road bikes. I could have just kept it for myself until I saw this Retro-Classic forum. Thanks for appreciating the pics.


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*good heavens.....*

 
I need a cold shower  That is sweet. Let's see some more pics of the lugs (all I can think about are chrome lugs these days).


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

jeff27 said:


> I need a cold shower  That is sweet. Let's see some more pics of the lugs (all I can think about are chrome lugs these days).


here...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

midlife_xs's said:


> Bought it 1995. Supergo's Fountain Valley had a used bike section on the 2nd floor and I saw this baby. The owner consigned it to them. All the rage was mountainbike then. Now a lot of the mountainbikers are getting interested with road bikes. I could have just kept it for myself until I saw this Retro-Classic forum. Thanks for appreciating the pics.


From a Supergo??? Speaking of getting lucky...those lugs on a Nag look just totally knock out gorgeous...just perfectly and beautifully done yet not OT. That bike have so many cool bits it's unreal... and most of all on a classic Nag steel...

You'll have to post a better pic of the whole bike so I can save it in my Colnago picture file


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

midlife_xs's said:


> here...


Forget the lugs...is that a chrome headset? The lugs look pretty much like the ones on my MXL. Purty. And is that some kind of jewel in front of the brakes?


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Very nice!*

Are you going to keep that stem/bar combo on it though??


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Those are ....*

colbalto (sp?) .
look like super record but blue lettering and the "jewels".


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Forget the lugs...is that a chrome headset? The lugs look pretty much like the ones on my MXL. Purty. And is that some kind of jewel in front of the brakes?


I believe they are called Cobalto brakes. This one came with the *jewel* version. Maybe some Colnago aficionados can chime in. I don't have any idea about the headset, maybe just one of those luscious looking campagnolo aluminum headset.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

the bull said:


> Are you going to keep that stem/bar combo on it though??


The original stem was a black 3TTT but too long for my taste. The original handlebar looked like a foot wide with gift wrapping ribbon (shiny/no cushion) tape.
I bought the stem from a Colnago specialty shop somewhere '96 it's a faux carbon made of fluted steel, also bought the handlebar there. Although they are not from the Arabesque era they look pretty cool because of the 'nag plug.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*Crazy cool delicioso !!!!*

That my good sir is something very pimp. Rumor has it the Pope sent his back and asked for something with upright bars. He knew the Devil inside the bike was tempting him like Spohia Loren in a rain soaked slip. Untamed, beckoning, desirous and driven by it's suit of lust to attract, devour and emblaze under it's spell.

That stem is something else and a very nice touch - cheeky but very cool. Thanks for sharing. 

How come only 35 miles since '95?

ciao


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Fantastic looking bike. I've only been a "roadie" for 4 months or so, and I already want to go retro.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*This is a rare Colnago!*

Take good care of it....not many in the world!


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Forget the lugs...is that a chrome headset? The lugs look pretty much like the ones on my MXL. Purty. And is that some kind of jewel in front of the brakes?


My MXL Lugs sure don't look like that....


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Spirito said:


> That my good sir is something very pimp. Rumor has it the Pope sent his back and asked for something with upright bars. He knew the Devil inside the bike was tempting him like Spohia Loren in a rain soaked slip. Untamed, beckoning, desirous and driven by it's suit of lust to attract, devour and emblaze under it's spell.
> 
> That stem is something else and a very nice touch - cheeky but very cool. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


http://www.colnagonews.com/prova2/storia/1977.htm

Indeed the Pope shares our passion.

I came to know of Colnago Arabesque while perusing older catalogues in a bike shop. I never seen one in person until this one. When I saw that it was in very good condition, I said to myself it will be my Sunday-leisure bike. You know the kind of riding you do just to enjoy yourself, no heart monitors, no computers, no racing, no I am faster/stronger than thou feeling. Just savoring the feel of a good steed under you perhaps go back in time, sometimes imagining yourself as a Saronni, sprint a few hills, let it rip downhill, dive into a corner, no pack to worry about, nothing in front, nothing at your rear. Just enjoying life.

My main road bike is a Cinelli Supercorsa. This one is the workhorse.

this I read somewhere...
at the age of 20, I was a communist, at 30 a socialist, at 40 a realist and at 50 I became a capitalist.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

that is a stunningly beautiful bike...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

midlife_xs's said:


> http://www.colnagonews.com/prova2/storia/1977.htm
> 
> Indeed the Pope shares our passion.
> 
> ...


pheeew! can you say "self promotion"? if ernesto didn't build great bikes , he could become a genius of marketing: names! celebrities! and he did when the concept wasn't rotten as it is now. but the pope/ handlebar chapter is cool...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Sweet*

I just love the lugs and pantographing. The Record Cobalto calipers and levers are actually C Record although the rest of the gruppo, including the seatpost appear to be Super Record.

Looks like a 54, c-t. I wonder if the wheels are original. What sort of rims?

Nice bike and incredible condition. Glad to here you're actually riding it as opposed to keeping it in the living room.


----------



## Triodelover (Aug 23, 2004)

midlife_xs's said:


> http://www.colnagonews.com/prova2/storia/1977.htmYou know the kind of riding you do just to enjoy yourself, no heart monitors, no computers, no racing, no I am faster/stronger than thou feeling. Just savoring the feel of a good steed under you perhaps go back in time, sometimes imagining yourself as a Saronni, sprint a few hills, let it rip downhill, dive into a corner, no pack to worry about, nothing in front, nothing at your rear. Just enjoying life.


Shouldn't every ride be like that? Unless you are actually a member of a pro team, I mean.




midlife_xs's said:


> http://www.colnagonews.com/prova2/storia/1977.htmthis I read somewhere...
> at the age of 20, I was a communist, at 30 a socialist, at 40 a realist and at 50 I became a capitalist.


Well, I've never been more than a reluctant capitalist at best - the do-it-to-survive-'cuz-that's-the-system type. Staring down the barrel at 60 ('08), I find myself returning to the socialist roots of my 20s. Of course, living in a country where your government was usurped by a cabal of liars, accessories to murder and war criminals led by a sniveling coward will do that to you.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

WOW!!! I can't stop looking at the pictures! 

You should let me have the bike so I don't loose my job looking it.


----------



## latinist (May 2, 2003)

*I may faint.*

That bike is so, so sweet. I wish I could pull anything out of storage.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*White Regal Saddle*

I'd kill for a NOS white perforated Regal - haven't seen one on your travels have you???


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

DannyBoy said:


> I'd kill for a NOS white perforated Regal - haven't seen one on your travels have you???


check w/ spirito. he used to be the man w/ the white regals.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is a 56cm Arabesque available at a Maryland bike shop:


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe you aren't old enough to know better, but the cables are waaaay too long and are poorly placed on this bike. Cables *always* go in front of and under the bars.

What I can't figure out is why you would go with the external cables (very old and obsolete-cables have been hidden for 25+ years)? You're using aCF stem, so you obviously aren't going for period authenticity.

At the very least, you need to shorten those cable sheaths, and route them properly. The way you have them now just looks dumb.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Here is another one. . . not red. (Not mine, either).

http://homepage.mac.com/yujitakahashi/COLNAGO.html


----------



## No Strings (Oct 19, 2004)

*Colnago junkies*

Anyone aware of a Colnago saddle with some kind of stitching/needlepoint(?) on top? Details, model number, year, pics . . . Thanks.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Maybe you aren't old enough to know better, but the cables are waaaay too long and are poorly placed on this bike. Cables *always* go in front of and under the bars.
> 
> What I can't figure out is why you would go with the external cables (very old and obsolete-cables have been hidden for 25+ years)? You're using aCF stem, so you obviously aren't going for period authenticity.
> 
> At the very least, you need to shorten those cable sheaths, and route them properly. The way you have them now just looks dumb.


I don't know if you are refering to my bike or the one pictured just above your post which is not the same bike.

I ride this bike, so I have to change the stem and handlebars as the original stem is way too long and the bars are very narrow to fit me well.
I would like to keep the bike as close to its era yet comfortable for me to ride. The reason for the stem, handlebar and clipless pedals.

My bike's cable are just fine. If ever you find yourself owning a Colnago Arabesque, you can hide the cables if you feel like it.


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

This Arabesque designs are quite beautiful. I wish I had one.
Talk about longing for one.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

That Arabesque is awesome! A real classic.

Sorry to bring MTB into it (but hey, you posted the pic) what is the ti soft tail lurking behind the Ellsworth? And is that an old Klein hanging up?

The Ellsworth is out of place, not retro enough. 

Grumps


----------



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, nice bike!

I have similar... 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/oldklein/sets/72157622757359859/


----------

